# The breeding gates of PFR



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow floor full pf painted fire red shrimp, Didn't know those breeding tubes helped with PFR's as well as CRS


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Shrimp Carpet!


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Have you counted them?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

cpool said:


> Have you counted them?


in that tank alone I'd guess anywhere from 500-700. But if your talking about in total and not just that tank, then u've got me lol.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thats alotta $$$


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> thats alotta $$$


lol, just half of this is worth more than 3 tanks of PFR combined.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

which i have to admit i find really strange that things so closely related to insects that die so easy can be worth so much


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> lol, just half of this is worth more than 3 tanks of PFR combined.


BKK and pandas my favorite shrimps hehehehe...


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

VERY NICE!!!!

I love your Paints...what type of water conditions does it take to get them to breed so much? would love to have my tank like that!

Cheers


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

djamm said:


> VERY NICE!!!!
> 
> I love your Paints...what type of water conditions does it take to get them to breed so much? would love to have my tank like that!
> 
> Cheers


They are cherries. Just the highest grade of Cherry. So prolific breeders.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

jiang604 said:


>


Look at all that duckweed ! YIKES!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

can't convince him to get rid of the ugly duckweed


----------

